# كيف تعمل أشعة اكس X-ray



## بكر البرطي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*كيف تعمل أشعة اكس X-ray*​*كيف تعمل الأشعة السينية*​





في عام 1895 اكتشف عالم ألماني اسمه ويليام رونتجن Wilhelm Roentgen اشعة أكس بينما كان يجرى تجربة تسليط شعاع الكتروني على أنبوبة تأين غازي gas discharge tube. لاحظ العالم رونتجن أن الشاشة الفوسفورية في المختبر بدأت تتوهج عند اصطدام شعاع الالكترونات عليها. هذه النتيجية في حد ذاتها لم تكن مدهشه حيث كان من المعلوم أن تتوهج الشاشة الفوسفورية بفعل الشعاع الالكتروني ولكن رونتجن احاط الانبوبة المفرغة بالواح سوداء سميكة لتتمكن من حجب الاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي المنبعث من الأنبوبة المفرغة، كما وضع رونتجن عدة اجسام بين الانبوبة والشاشة الفوسفورية وكانت النتيجة ان الشاشة الفوسفورية لازالات تتوهج. وحتى يتأكد من ان هناك اشعة جديدة هي التي اخترقت تلك الاجسام ووصلت للشاشة الفوسفورية قام رونتجن بتجربة اضافية وهي بأنه وضع يده امام الانبوبة المفرغة وشاهد على الشاشة الفوسفورية صورة لعظام يده، لاحظ هنا ان رونتجن اكتشف اشعة جديدة هي اشعة اكس وفي نفس الوقت اكتشف احد اهم تطبيقاتها. 


رونتجن اكتشف اعظم واهم انجاز طبي في تاريخ البشرية وهو التشخيص باستخدام اشعة اكس التي تسمح للاطباء بتشخيص الكسور في العظام بدون اجراء عملية جراحية كما تستخدم اشعة اكس للكشف على الاجسام الغريبة في جسم الانسان وتطور التشخيص باشعة اكس لتمكن الاطباء من تسوير الاوعية الدموية والاعضاء البيولوجية في جسم الانسان. 
*في هذه المقالة سوف نقوم بتفسير الفكرة الفيزيائية لانتاج اشعة اكس وشرح تركيب الجهاز.*
*ما هي أشعة أكس*​أشعة اكس في الأساس مثل الاشعة المرئية حيث انها جزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي ولكن اشعة اكس تحمل طاقة أكبر من طاقة الاشعة المرئية بكثير. ولشرح ذلك دعنا نجري مقارنة بين الأشعة الرئية وأشعة اكس، يمكن التمييز بين هذين النوعين من الاشعة من حيث طاقة الفوتون أو الطول الموجي أو التردد وكل تلك الكميات ترتبط مع بعضعها البعض من خلال المعادلات التالية:
*طاقة الفوتون = ثابت بلانك x التردد E = hv*
*التردد = سرعة الضوء / الطول الموجي v = C/L *​تمتاز أشعة اكس بان طاقة فوتوناتها اكير من طاقة فوتونات الاشعة المرئية وهذا يعني أن ترددها كبير وطولها الموجي قصير.



*
الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي: تزداد طافة الفوتونات من اليسار لليمين.*​تستطيع العين البشرية الرؤية من خلال الأة المرئية لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى حدد لنا هذا الجزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي نستطيع الرؤية والتمتع بحاسية الابصار من خلاله وبالتالي تعتبر اشعة اكس اشعة غير مرئية بالنسبة لنا مثلها مثل اشعة الراديو والاشعة تحت الحمراء والاشعة فوق البنفسدية ولكن الفرق بين كل تلك الأشعة هي خواصها من ناحية طاقة الفوتون والتردد والطول الموجي لها.
​*السؤال الأن كيف أن الذرة التي تنتج الأشعة المرئية هي نفسها التي تنتج أشعة أكس؟*
كلأ من الأشعة المرئية واشعة اكس تنتج من الانتقال الاكتروني بين مستويات الطاقة في الذرة. تشغل الالكترونات مستويات طاقة أو مدارات مختلفة حول النواة في الذرة وعندما ينتقل الكترون من مستوى طاقة عالى إلى مستوى طاقة منخفض ينطلق فوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة بين المستويين. تعتمد طاقة الفوتون المنبعث على الفرق بين مستويات الطاقة في الذرة فيمكن ان تكون طاقة الفوتون الناتج في مدى الاشعة المرئية فينتج ضوء مرئي ويمكن ان تكون طاقة الفوتون المنبعث في المدى الغير المرئي فينتج اشعة غير مرئية، اذا نستنتج أن ما يحدد طاقة الفوتون الناتج أو المنبعث من الذرة هو الانتقال الالكتروني بين مستويات الطاقة. 
عندما يصطدم الفوتون المنبعث بذرة أخرى فإن تلك الذرة تمتص طاقة الفوتون من خلال احد الكتروناتها لينتقل الالكترون من مستوى طاقة منخفض إلى مستوى طاقة اعلى لانه امتص طاقة اضافية. وشرط امتصاص الإلكترون طاقة الفوتون ان تكون طاقة الفوتون تساوي فرق مستويات الطاقة التي سينتقل لها الإلكترون (هذا شرط يعود إلى طبيعة الذرة بنية الذرة كما خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى) واذا اختل هذا الشرط فلن يحدث امتصاص الفوتون من قبل الذرة. 


 
الذرات التي تكون اجسامنا تتعامل مع الاشعة الكهرومغناطيسية (نقصد كل الاشعة المرئية والاشعة الغير مرئية) بنفس الآلية السابقة، فأشعة الراديو التي تحيط بنا لا تمتلك الطاقة الكافية لتنقل الكترونات الذرات من مستوى طاقة إلى مستوى طاقة اعلى لذلك فهذه الاشعة تعبر اجسامنا دون امتصاص لفوتوناتها. أما اشعة أكس ففوتوناتها ذات طاقة عالية تمكنها من ان تعبر كل الاشياء في طريقها ولكن بطريقة مختلفة عن اشعة الراديو حيث تستطيع اشعة اكس ان تمنح الكترونات الذرات الطاقة الكافية مما قد تسبب تلك الطاقة من تحرير الالكترونات من الذرة تماما كما يحدث في ذرات العناصر الخفيفة (عددها الذري قليل) حيث يستغل جزء من طاقة فوتون اشعة اكس من تحرير الالكترون من الذرة والجزء المتبقي يكسب الالكترون طاقة حركة ليغادر الذرة. ولكن في ذرات العناصر الثقيلة (لها عدد ذري كبير) فإنها تمتص طاقة اشعة اكس لوجود مستويات طاقة تتوافق مع طاقة فوتون اشعة اكس.
نستنتج مما سبق ان العناصر الخفيفة ذات ذرات صغيرة لا تمتص اشعة اكس وان العناصر الثقيلة ذات الذرات الكبيرة تمتص اشعة اكس.
الخلايا المكونة للجلد في اجسامنا تتكون من ذرات صغيرة وبالتالي لا تمتص اشعة اكس بينما ذرات الكالسيوم المكونة للعظام هي ذرات كبيرة وتمتص فوتونات اشعة اكس.
 محاضرة عن اشعة اكس اضغط هنا
في الجزء التالي سنتناول شرح تركيب جهاز انتاج اشعة اكس وشرح فكرة عمله.

*استخدامات اخرى لاشعة اكس*​لاشعة اكس استخدامات جمة وفي مجالات عديدة فكما أن لاشعة اكس دور كبير في تطور علم الطب فقد لعبت هذه الاشعة دور كبير في مجال ميكانيكا الكم وعلم البلورات وعلم الفلك وفي مجال التطبيقات الصناعية تساخدم اشعة اكس كماسحات للكشف عن العيوب في المنتجات الصناعية وتعتبر اشعة اكس احد اهم المعدات المستخدمة في المطارات للكشف عن الاجسام المشبوهة.​ 
جهاز انتاج اشعة اكس​يشكل الالكترود قلب جهاز انتاج اشعة اكس والذي يتكون من كاثود وأنود داخل انبوبة زجاجية مفرغة من الهواء. يتكون الكاثود من فتيلة تسخين مثل الموجودة في المصباح الكهربي، عندما يمر التاير الكهربي خلال الفتيلة ترتفع درجة حرارتها تدريجياً إلى ان تصل درجة الحرارة التي تمكن إلكترونات الفتيلة من الانبعاث من سطحها. الأنود عبارة عن قرص من التنجستين مشحون بشحنة موجبة تعمل على جذب الالكترونات المحررة من الكاثود.


يطبق فرق الجهد عالي بين الكاثود والأنود يساعد على تعجيل الإلكترونات لتنطلق بقوة في اتحاه الأنود. عندما تصطدم الالكترونات بذرات مادة الانود (التنجستين) فإن هذه الإلكترونات تعمل على الاصطدام بالكترونات ذرات التنجستين في المدارات الداخلية القريبة من نواة الذرة والتي تكون طاقتها كبيرة. يقوم الكترون في مدار أعلى بسد الفراغ الذي حدث مما يحدث انطلاق لفوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة بين المستويين. ولأن الفرق في مستويي الطاقة كبير فإن الفوتون الناتج يكون فوتون اشعة أكس.
*




تصطدم الإلكترونات الحرة بذرة التنجستين، تحرر إلكترونات في مدارات داخلية.. تنتقل الكترونات من مدارات أعلى لتملىء الفراغ الناتج وينطلق فوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة.*​ 
يمكن ان نحصل على فوتونات أشعة أكس بطريقة أخرى وهي بدون ان تصطدم الإلكترونات الحرة بالذرة، وذلك عن كما في الحالة التالية: عندما تقترب إلكترونات حرة معجلة بالقرب من نواة الأنود فإنها تنجذب لها بفعل قوة كولوم الكهربية، لأن النواة موجبة الشحنة والإلكترونات سالبة فتنحرف الإلكترونات عن مسارها مما يؤدي إلى تغيير في طاقة حركتها وتنطلق فوتونات اشعة اكس تحمل فرق الطاقة قبل الانحراف بجوار النواة وبعده. يعرف هذه الطريقة بظاهرة الفرملة breaking action وبالالمانية تسمى بظاهرة بيرمشتراهلينج Bremsstrahlung هي الاسم العلمي لظاهرة انتاج اشعة اكس اي فرملة الالكترونات عند مرورها بجوار انوية العناصر الثقيلة التي تشكل مادة الأنود.
*




الإلكترونات الحرة تنجذب إلى نواة ذرات التنجستين، وكلما اقتربت تلك اللكترونات المعجلة من النواة فإنها تنحرف عن مسارها مما ينتج تغيير في طاقتها فتنطلق فوتونات أشعة أكس.*​ 
*الخلاصة:*
نستنتج مما سبق ان الذرة هي المسؤولة عن انتاج اشعة اكس ولكن يختلف الأمر عنه في حالة الأشعة المرئية حيث إنه يتم إثارة إلكترونات المدارات الداخلية للعنصر المنتج لاشعة اكس بينما في الأشعة المرئية يتم اثارة الكترونات المدارات الخارجية.




*انبوبة انتاج اشعة اكس*​*ملاحظة:*
إن التصادم الحادث بين الإلكترونات المعجلة ومادة الأنود لتوليد اشعة أكس تعمل على توليد الكثير من الحرارة. لذلك يستخدم موتور ليعمل على لف قرص الأنود لنضمن تعرض مناطق مختلفة من مادة الأنود لشعاع الإلكترونات في كل مرة، مما يحميه من الإنصهار بفعل الاصطدام المستمر والحرارة الناتجة.
تستخدم حواجز من الرصاص لمنع اشعة اكس من الخروج والانبعاث في كافة الاتجاهات. ويتم تحديد منفذ اشعة اكس عبر نافذة تفتح في الحواجز وقبل خروجها تمر عبر عدة مرشحات قبل ان تسقط على جسم المريض المراد تصويره.
تثبت كاميرا لتسجيل فوتونات اشعة اكس التي عبرت خلال جسم المريض وتستخدم تلك الكاميرات افلام خاصة حساسة لاشعة اكس تستخدم نفس التكنولجيا المستخدمة في الأفلام العادية المستخدمة في التصوير بالكاميرات العادية الحساسة للضوء المرئي.
يتم الاحتفاظ بالصورة في صورة نيجاتيف ويتم فحص الصورة تحت ضوء أبيض فتظهر المناطق التي امتصت اشعة اكس مثل العظام والمواد الصلبة تظهر في الصورة بيضاء بينما المناطق التي لم تمتص اشعة اكس مثل الجلد والعضلات والأوعية الدموية تظهر في الصورة معتمة.


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## فهد الفهاد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي بكر مشكور


----------



## المدرس الجديد (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد ولي سؤال لماذا تكرار اخذ الاشعة خطر على المريض


----------



## mohamad7 (2 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

موضوع الاشعة السينية موضوع هام جدا وشيق لابعد الحدود , حيث انني سوف اشرح هذا الموضوع بطريقة سلسة اتمنى ان تنال على رضاكم .
بداية يجب ان نعلم ان الاشعة السينية تمتاز بانها تستطيع اختراق الجسم على عكس الاشعة المرئية التي فقط تعطي ظل لاعضاء الجسم دون ان تعطينا تفاصيل التركيب لاجزاء الجسم , لذا يتم استخدام الاشعة السينية في تصوير اجزاء الجسم حيث ن خلالها نستطيع ان نتعرف على اماكن كسور العظام مثلا وغيرها من الامور الطبية الاخرى


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

لندخل الان لكيفية توليد الاشعة السينية :-
تتولد الاشعة السينية نتيجة ارتطام الكترونات بهدف معين حيث بداية يجب معرفة انه هناك انبوب فيه قطبين واحد يسمى cathode (المهبط ) مثبت عليه فتيل(filament) مصنع من مادة التنجستون يطبق عليه تيار كهربائي قيمته بسيطة بالملي امبير , حينما تطبق هذه القيمة من التيار تؤدي الى حدوث الانبعاث الحراري thermoession الذي بدوره يؤدي لانبعاث الالكترونات التي تتجمع حول الفتيل كغيمة من الالكترونات التي بدورها يعتمد مقدار هذه الغيمة على كمية التيار الكهربائي المطبقة على الفتيل


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

وكي تنتقل هذه الالكترونات من المهبط باتجاة المصعد (from cathode to anode ) يجب ان نكسب الالكترونات تسارع لذلك ويتم ذلك من خلال تطبيق فرق جهد بين القطبين وبذلك تكسب الالكترونات طاقة تتسارع باتجاه المصعد المتحرك الذي يعرف بالهدف (rotating anode ) والذي يكون مصنع من مادة درجة انصهارها عالية جدا كي لا تنصهر اثناء ارتطام الالكترونات بها وحينما ترتطم الالكترونات بمادة الهدف تكسب الكترونات مادة الهدف طاقة فتفلت من مداراتها بذلك تنشا الاشعة السنية علما بان 99% الناتج عن عملية الارتطام للالكترونات بالهدف هي حرارة و1% فقط اشعة سينية


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9FkLBaktEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p47RBPiOCo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vSH-dlM5U8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3s5HFQ2YME&feature=related


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

الروابط السابقة تشرح كيفية تولد الاشعة السينية 
بعد ان تم انتاج الاشعةالسينية يجب ان نعلم كيف سيتم التخلص من كمية الحرارة الكبيرة التي تنتج اثناء عملية توليد الاشعة وذلك من خلال نوع خاص من الزيت المخصص لامتصاص الحرارة الذي يكون محيطا بغلاف انبوبة الاشعة , اما الاشعة لسينية فتخرج من خلال كان مخصص لها حيث تمر بعدة مراحل قبل ان تسقط على جسم لمريض حيث تمر بفلتر يعمل على امتصاص الاشعة ذات الطاقة المنخفضة التي اذا وصلت للجسم تراكم على السطح الخارجي وتتسبب باحداث سرطان مع مرور الزمن ونتيجة التعرض للاشعة لعدة فترات .
وهناك جزء يسمى collimator يعمل على تحديد المساحة المراد نشر الاشعة عليها من الجسم حيث انها عبارة عن اربعة قطع من الرصاص كل قطعتين مقابل بعض وبعد ذلك تسقط الاشعة على الجزء المراد تصويرة من الجسم


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

ماذا لو فكرنا ما الذي يحدث حينما تسقط على جسم الانسان , ان الاشعة حينما تسقط على الجسم جزء منها يتشتت ويرتد عن سطح الجسم وينتشر بالغرفة وجزء اخر يحترق الجسم ويتم امتصاصة من قبل الانسجة والعظام وجزء ثالث يخترق الجسم ويصل للفيلم (scattering beam )مرتد عن سطح الجسم , Absorption beam جزء ممتص وجزء اخر يسمى bentrating beam وبذلك نستطيع تفسير سبب ظهور الالوان التي تتراوح ما بين الابيض والاسود والرمادي في صور الاشعة حيث ان العظام تظهر باللون الابيض وذلك لانها تتركب من الكالسيوم الذي يمتلك عدد ذري كبير ويعمل على امتصاص الاشعة كاملة في حين ان الانسجة تمتص جزء من الاشعة ويخترق الجزء الاخر وبذلك تظهر الالوان المختلفة لصورة الاشعة


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

وبعد ان تخترق الاشعة السينية جسم المريض تسقط على الفيلم الذي بدوره يكون موجودا في الكسيت ولكن هناك جزء مهم جدا ما بين الفيلم وتحت المريض يسمى grid الذي بدوره يعمل على امتصاص الاشعة المتشتتة التي يمكن ان تؤدي لظهور الظل في الصورة , كما ان الكاسيت مكان وجود الفيلم وكذلك يتم من خلال تحويل الاشعة السينية من اشعة غير مرئية الى اشعة مرئية كي تتفاعل مع الفيلم ومن ثم يؤخذ الفيلم وتتم عملية تحميضة


----------



## فداء (3 مارس 2011)

اي استفسار اخر انا على اتم الاستعداد لا تنسونا من دعوة بظهر الغيب لي ولوالدي


----------



## فداء (8 مارس 2011)

ايوه اخواني هل من سؤال في هذا المجال


----------



## NoOoOody (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بصراحه وفيت وكفيتي وانا مكنتش عارفه يعني ايه grid وعرفته من الموضوع ده


----------

